# my interior



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

i'm gonna sell it, prefer locally what do you guys think????


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

nice, is that of a caprice?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Feb 27 2007, 09:38 PM~7369127
> *nice, is that of a caprice?
> *


yup 84 landau


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

DOOR PANELS LOOK GOOD !!!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

price?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

that interior makes me want to buy a caprice!


----------



## 81caprice (May 7, 2007)

how much for the seats, front and back


----------



## JUAN SALAS (May 9, 2007)

looks really good.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah look tyte whats the price tag?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF RIMZ_@May 14 2007, 10:11 PM~7904426
> *2000.00
> front seats
> rear seats
> ...


Would be a shame to separate these guts. I'm working on it but don't know exactly when I can offer the money.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WHY DO YOU WANNA SELL IT BRO, LOOKS GOOD ?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

thats a good fair price a place wanted nearly 3000 to do just seats in my cutty and not nearly as nice as those


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Feb 27 2007, 11:08 PM~7369418
> *DOOR PANELS LOOK GOOD !!!
> *


x2


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Shits clean


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 22 2007, 12:35 PM~7956330
> *thats a good fair price a place wanted nearly 3000 to do just seats in my cutty and not nearly as nice as those
> *


*3k??? damn better be suede!!!*


----------



## DetroitChevyRider (May 18, 2007)

will them seat go in a 87 caprice?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

how do you open the doors or roll up the windows?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 28 2007, 02:23 PM~7992807
> *3k??? damn better be suede!!!
> *


leather and tweed


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 22 2007, 09:36 AM~7955256
> *WHY DO YOU WANNA SELL IT BRO, LOOKS GOOD ?
> *


THE RIDE'S GETTING RE-DONE IN DIFFERENT COLORS, AND THIS WILL NOT MATCH THE NEW PAINT JOB


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 30 2007, 05:57 AM~8006008
> *how do you open the doors or roll up the windows?
> *


POP DOORS AND THE WINDOW SWITCHES ARE IN THE DASH


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 19 2007, 08:57 PM~8137962
> *THE RIDE'S GETTING RE-DONE IN DIFFERENT COLORS, AND THIS WILL NOT MATCH THE NEW PAINT JOB
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------

